# It's that time of the year, need a new snow blower. Ariens 28" or Toro 928 OAE?



## jranger (Nov 14, 2020)

I need some help deciding here. I am looking at finally retiring my little 22" yard machines snow blower I bought 15 years ago for our previous house with smaller driveway, which did the job then. I have been struggling with that machine for the last 7 years in our current house that has a driveway that can accommodate up to 6 cars. 

This is what I have:









We live in Central NY, just south of Syracuse in place where lake effect snow can be frequent. 80-100" of snow annually where I live is common. There is no local dealer to buy from within 1-2 hours that I am aware of, so the big box stores in where I need to go. 

These are the two I am looking at: 
1. Ariens Deluxe 28" - Lowes
2. Toro 928 OAE - Home Depot

Is one better than the other? I like the one handle chute operation of the Toro although I'm not sure that is worth a $200 price increase. The LED headlight isn't needed since my driveway is well lit from the lights on the garage and lamp post in the front yard. Beyond that I don't really see anything compelling to sway one way or the other with exception of price.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

What about All Weather Power Equipment in Warners NY?


----------



## Mdjamesd (Jan 28, 2016)

Find an Ariens Dealer Near You - Ariens


Expert service technicians help answer product questions, service, attachments and accessories to keep your Ariens running strong season after season.




www.ariens.com


----------



## jranger (Nov 14, 2020)

Zavie said:


> What about All Weather Power Equipment in Warners NY?


Ah, didn't know they existed. I think when I looked on the Arien's website for dealers I believe Cazenovia is the only place that came up. 

Thoughts on going with the Toro or Ariens?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
both machines will do you good for many years yet i would lean to the ariens


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I agree. Go over and compare them sometime. Here is a showroom picture from All Weather


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ahhhhhh, nothing like shopping at a local power equipment dealer.


----------



## jranger (Nov 14, 2020)

Zavie said:


> I agree. Go over and compare them sometime. Here is a showroom picture from All Weather
> View attachment 170273


Is that a current inventory picture?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

It's a pic from their site. Judging from the orange Ariens logo the front of the dash 2015 -17ish??


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

As a tall person, I like the controls on the Toro better. Having to reach over the handlebar to turn the chute crank on the Ariens is pretty awkward to me.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I like the quick stick also. They carry Toro too at All Weather. Get over there and shop around. You never know what you might find. That's how I ended up with my Pro 28. Made a few calls around in the early pre season found a nice shop about an hour away, got a great deal.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

What's the wood block on the SHO model ?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

jranger said:


> These are the two I am looking at:
> 1. Ariens Deluxe 28" - Lowes
> 2. Toro 928 OAE - Home Depot
> 
> Is one better than the other? I like the one handle chute operation of the Toro although I'm not sure that is worth a $200 price increase. The LED headlight isn't needed since my driveway is well lit from the lights on the garage and lamp post in the front yard. Beyond that I don't really see anything compelling to sway one way or the other with exception of price.


If you are choosing between the Deluxe 28 and Toro 928 - go with the Toro

If you are choosing between the Deluxe 28 SHO and Toro 928 - it's a toss up (SHO has larger engine and higher output impeller than the Deluxe 28 -in Canada they are usually only sold through dealers)


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Mountain Man said:


> What's the wood block on the SHO model ?


Cardboard box with the drift cutters and mounting hardware inside.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

jranger said:


> Ah, didn't know they existed. I think when I looked on the Arien's website for dealers I believe Cazenovia is the only place that came up.
> 
> Thoughts on going with the Toro or Ariens?


I debated the same two models just last week. Both are very good machines.

First , in order to compare the Ariens to the Toro Power Max 928 OAE, you would have to compare it to the $1,349 Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO . . . not just the Ariens Deluxe 28.

Finally, after 3 days and going to 6 shops and stores I decided on the Toro. I leaned towards Ariens, but after rolling the machines around a bit in the stores and shops and also watching a few vids I went with the Toro Power Max HD 928 OAE. I do like the chute control on the Toto better. Reaching for the hand crank on the Ariens makes one lean forward and had a tendency to make the machine want to turn IMO.

Note. . . if you can still get that 928 OAE. . .. there is a newer version with all poly plastic upper impeller cavity. The Power Max HD 928 OAE has all metal design more like heavy duty pro blowers in the Toro line.

In short, the Toro has a larger engine (265cc vs 254cc), The Toro joystick chute control is easier to use IMO, the impeller and chute design is a better design and like the pro machines,

_Watch the whole first video or skip to the end where Paul shows the time difference between machines. The Toro was not far behind the pricey + $3,000 Ariens Pro Rapid Trak and threw snow comparably. _


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, leaning over the handle bars to crank the chute at such an awkward position is certainly very strange on the newer Ariens... What was the designer thinking ??? LOL


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

jranger said:


> Ah, didn't know they existed. I think when I looked on the Arien's website for dealers I believe Cazenovia is the only place that came up.
> 
> Thoughts on going with the Toro or Ariens?


Shame I'm too far south of you (181 miles).
Selling this for a relative that doesn't need it any longer..


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

TooTall999 said:


> As a tall person, I like the controls on the Toro better. Having to reach over the handlebar to turn the chute crank on the Ariens is pretty awkward to me.


I agree. .. it's different now with machines and "Auto-Steer" or Auto Turn. Different than a solid axle machine or ones with trigger steer. Leaning forward to crank and make small chute direction adjustments on the fly may make you turn the machine .
Having to reach over and crank the chute control is a bit different on machines with "Auto-Steer".
Not like the solid axle machines most of us are used to.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

4getgto said:


> Shame I'm too far south of you (181 miles).
> Selling this for a relative that doesn't need it any longer..
> 
> View attachment 170305
> ...


Does the car come with it?


----------



## jranger (Nov 14, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> Finally, after 3 days and going to 6 shops and stores I decided on the Toro. I leaned towards Ariens, but after rolling the machines around a bit in the stores and shops and also watching a few vids I went with the Toro Power Max HD 928 OAE. I do like the chute control on the Toto better. Reaching for the hand crank on the Ariens makes one lean forward and had a tendency to make the machine want to turn IMO.


That's a great point. When I was trying out the Ariens at Lowes I thought the same about the crank that it was weird to have to lean over so far to do so. Although it did move effortlessly. Then I tried the Toro at Home Depot and was shocked at how much better it was. All in one unit to direct the snow in every direction vs the Ariens crank and then shifter direct the snow,


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

jranger said:


> hen I was trying out the Ariens at Lowes I thought the same about the crank that it was weird to have to lean over so far to do so.


I'm in the same position of trying to decide between these models. 

As was noted earlier, a more equal comparison would be the Toro 928 with the Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO, which has a larger engine, and runs the 14-inch impeller about 7% faster (than the non-SHO version) leading to a higher tip exit speed. This both clears the area behind the auger faster, and propels the snow at a higher initial speed: = > greater distance.

I wonder how the Toro does this with the smaller engine than the Deluxe SHO version. 

There's also the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. Larger engine still, but same impeller operation. However, it doesn't have that awkward crank position; instead, there's a side-to-side lever on the dashboard to rotate the chute. But there is a cost for this.

Need something to tip the scale . . .


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

PlOM said:


> There's also the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO


If you are even considering one get it. They are incredibly powerful.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

PlOM said:


> I'm in the same position of trying to decide between these models.
> 
> _I wonder how the Toro does this with the smaller engine than the Deluxe SHO version*.* _


_That was impressive to me in the video I posted earlier. .. 
the Toro Power Max 928 OAE threw snow just as far and nearly as fast as a $3,000 Ariens Pro 28 PowerTrak . . . and did it with the smaller 265cc engine.

The key is in the Toro impeller and bucket/impeller chamber design. The Toro is more fuel efficient as well._

That's one thing I liked about my Craftsman 26" . .. . I could fill the tank and usually use it to clear my areas twice before filling the tank again.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

Zavie said:


> If you are even considering one get it. They are incredibly powerful.


Not out of the realm of possibility, although the larger 369 cc engine might be more than I would normally need, and the added weight, and cost, are factors I'm considering. (Weight, because I do have to move it in and out of my storage shed, with a slight ramp up, and also be sure the raised floor can handle it.

In regard to the engine, indeed, I'd much prefer that it be able to keep the rpm and throw distances up when tackling the EOD piles, especially when it the moist, hard-packed type. If that's the real distinction between the 369 cc and the 306 (or 254), that would be significant for me. (For the snow elsewhere on the driveway and walks, I suspect the smaller engines should be just fine, most of the time.) The 24-inch size would also be acceptable -- a few more passes at most, in exchange for manoeuvrability and less storage space requirement. 

Tell me/us more . . .



Mr. JT Monk said:


> What was impressive to me in the video I posted earlier. .. the Toro Power Max 928 OAE threw snow just as far and nearly as fast as a $3,000 Ariens Pro 28 PowerTrak . . . and did it with the smaller 265cc engine.


Agreed. I found his other video on the 928 throwing 8-inches of rain soaked snow even more impressive -- I'm used to seeing machines (e.g., the one I have now) just pile it up on the bucket housing. In the video he's getting what looks like a 20-foot reach. I haven't yet found videos of other machines focusing on similar conditions. (Maybe there's a reason for that!)

@jranger How are looking at this? Let's compare notes!


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

PlOM said:


> Agreed. I found his other video on the 928 throwing 8-inches of rain soaked snow even more impressive -- I'm used to seeing machines (e.g., the one I have now) just pile it up on the bucket housing. In the video he's getting what looks like a 20-foot reach. I haven't yet found videos of other machines focusing on similar conditions. (Maybe there's a reason for that!)


What I like about Paul's videos is that he buys and impartially tests machines from many brands and usually the ones that are available to us as ordinary folk and in a wide price range and size.
He has so many videos and explains what he finds as pluses and minuses if any for each.

I was also considering the Ariens 28" Deluxe for $1,199 or the Toro Power Max 828 for $1,199. I opted for the Toro Power Max HD 928 OAE based on other reviews and the excellent job Paul does showing details of many of the machines.


----------



## jranger (Nov 14, 2020)

[QUOTE="PlOM, post: 1744242, member: 140943"

Agreed. I found his other video on the 928 throwing 8-inches of rain soaked snow even more impressive -- I'm used to seeing machines (e.g., the one I have now) just pile it up on the bucket housing. In the video he's getting what looks like a 20-foot reach. I haven't yet found videos of other machines focusing on similar conditions. (Maybe there's a reason for that!)

@jranger How are looking at this? Let's compare notes!
[/QUOTE]

Wow, just watched that video as well and that just sold it for me. I was already leaning towards the Toro with the chute handle. We get a good amount of lake effect snow and then with addition of the snow plow filling up the end of the drive way that would clog my little YTD machine, this is going to be fantastic.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

jranger said:


> Wow, just watched that video as well and that just sold it for me. I was already leaning towards the Toro with the chute handle. We get a good amount of lake effect snow and then with addition of the snow plow filling up the end of the drive way that would clog my little YTD machine, this is going to be fantastic.


Paul Simka also has a video or tow of the Toto Power Max 828 OAE that does just about as well as the HD 928. The 928 will throw a bit further, otherwise the 828 does as well even in wet snow. Also it has a chute more like the Ariens single piece one.
If you want a Power Max HD 928 OAE better check around soon. They are not as well stocked as the Power Max 828 OAE.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

please don't scream your posts by LARGE BOLD type, or brightly colored type it's not necessary.

please read the do's and don'ts's in the house rules thread


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

I think people are beating up on the Ariens "fish auger" chute rotation handle just a little more than it deserves to be beat on. True, it's sort of awkward and most of us might design it differently, but it does have some advantages. Advantages being-
1. Far fewer and less expensive parts.
2. Greater leverage to move the chute.
3. Easier to move the chute a small amount so that the discharge clears the house tree, or bird feeder, etc.,
4. The ability to modify the rotate mechanism to increase the total amount of chute rotation.
5. Separation of chute deflector angle from the chute rotation. This may be a good or bad thing, depending on your specific snowblowing situation.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

BazookaJoe, I think your points are bang on. 

Ice drill style takes a couple of snow events to get used to it. It works very well and will not freeze up. 
Like the crank style on my 10000 series, it is lightning fast, and easy to control. I like the simple robust system. 

My only experience with stick chute control was a 2010 MTD Gold machine. I hated it, it used cables to move the chute, they would often freeze and I found the control accuracy terrible (often over shooting rotation then would have to adjust left then right). 

Toro and Ariens use a metal rod to connect the stick to the chute and should not have the problems I experienced. The Toro Stick control has great reviews, and is probably the best stick control out there, but there are people who are happy with the ice drill style.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

BazookaJoe said:


> 4. The ability to modify the rotate mechanism to increase the total amount of chute rotation.


I'm one of those that had concerns about the Deluxe mechanism because when I tried it (showroom) while holding down the "drive" handle, I couldn't reach the crank directly because of the speed selector lever. When in positions 1 - 3, it seemed the handle was in the path my arm would normally follow to reach the crank without shifting my position relative to drive handle and dashboard. No doubt others have adjusted for this, and I probably would as well. 

With that in mind, can you expand on, or provide links to, the rotation modification? The same limited swing on my old MTD was an issue, but was remedied with a few more notches in the chute base where the crank spiral is located.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

PlOM said:


> I'm one of those that had concerns about the Deluxe mechanism because when I tried it (showroom) while holding down the "drive" handle, I couldn't reach the crank directly because of the speed selector lever. When in positions 1 - 3, it seemed the handle was in the path my arm would normally follow to reach the crank without shifting my position relative to drive handle and dashboard. No doubt others have adjusted for this, and I probably would as well.


I found the same depending on where the speed selector was. Just awkward a not and good match IMO for the newer auto steer drives as I mention below.

I've had crank version chute adjusts my older machine and the "joy stick" type on both my Cub Cadet and Craftsman. The hand crank chute control worked fine on those one piece solid axle machines even with trigger steering.

To be honest, the crank is fine on the standard old solid axle or trigger steer machines.
To me. . when trying to make chute adjusts in motion on a snow blower with Auto-Steer (or "Auto-turn" ) differential drive - -- the issue is leaning over or reaching for the crank will cause pressure on the hand on the handles and thus have a tendency to turn the machine. Otherwise, the hand crank system would be fine.

The Toro joystick still operates like the Ariens with a shaft driven gear to the chute rotation. It's just more ergonomic IMO, with the stick right there to control with no leaning or reaching for the crank over the handle bars.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

PlOM said:


> I'm one of those that had concerns about the Deluxe mechanism because when I tried it (showroom) while holding down the "drive" handle, I couldn't reach the crank directly because of the speed selector lever. When in positions 1 - 3, it seemed the handle was in the path my arm would normally follow to reach the crank without shifting my position relative to drive handle and dashboard. No doubt others have adjusted for this, and I probably would as well.
> 
> With that in mind, can you expand on, or provide links to, the rotation modification? The same limited swing on my old MTD was an issue, but was remedied with a few more notches in the chute base where the crank spiral is located.


You and I think alike- I used to own a Yard Man and I did that same trick of "extra notch at the spiral crank" . After the Yard Man, I owned a Craftsman with the joystick. I missed the extra chute rotation and disliked the joystick in general. The Craftsman joystick on my snowblower didn't allow for precise chute & deflector control. The joystick was good to rapidly move right to left at the end of the driveway, but not much else. If I recall correctly, the chute deflector would creep position as well. The whole joystick probably needed replacement, but it was not an inexpensive part. 

To increase the Ariens chute rotation on the machines with the "auger handle"... Remove the black plastic cover at the rotation area. You'll see the chute gear, item #4. Remove that chute gear, taking note of the orientations and positions of the various washers and springs. Take the chute gear to your work area and remove the two stops- just cut them off. And then reassemble it all.
Once it's all back together, the black cover will be crunched when you fully rotate the chute. I gave my cover a bit of a haircut and then it's all good. Also, I added rubber bumpers so that the chute doesn't hit steel on steel with the chute support. One last thing, I rerouted the chute deflector cable so that it would flex more happily.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

BazookaJoe said:


> To increase the Ariens chute rotation on the machines with the "auger handle"...


Thanks for the detailed how-to". I do like the deflection range in the first photo -- much the same as I have on the MTD now. 

I'm also looking at the Platinum 24, and the rotation range would be a consideration with it as well.

The Platinum uses a different gear arrangement. 








In this case, although the horizontal chute rotation gear also has the same limiting stops underneath as on the Deluxe, the vertical "actuation" gear has less range. I'll have to see if there's still available teeth on the actuation gear, and also room in the dashboard slot for the control lever, to allow further movement of the chute with the stops modified. (I wonder if the Toro could also be modified in some way to provide a few more degrees of rotation with the Quick Stick.)


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

*Nearest, rather than furthest throw distance.*

Many of the reviews and promotional materials for blowers stress long throw distance, and that is a factor for me as well. However, so is the minimum distance. Ariens' website specs (Deluxe) indicate a range 3 - 55 feet. On one side of my driveway there's not more than 5 feet of space. Visually, the Ariens deflector doesn't seem to go low enough to achieve this, especially as the engine speed is either full run or idle -- there's no option to slow it down a bit to reduce the throw distance. What's the nearest others have actually experienced? Is 3 feet realistic when directing the snow sideways to the direction of the blower?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

PlOM said:


> *Nearest, rather than furthest throw distance.*
> 
> Many of the reviews and promotional materials for blowers stress long throw distance, and that is a factor for me as well. However, so is the minimum distance. Ariens' website specs (Deluxe) indicate a range 3 - 55 feet. On one side of my driveway there's not more than 5 feet of space. Visually, the Ariens deflector doesn't seem to go low enough to achieve this, especially as the engine speed is either full run or idle -- there's no option to slow it down a bit to reduce the throw distance. What's the nearest others have actually experienced? Is 3 feet realistic when directing the snow sideways to the direction of the blower?


The minimum discharge distance will depend on the adjustment of the cable threaded end (by the #3 box) where it attaches to item #1. If that adjustment isn't enough to do the job for you, it wouldn't be too difficult to fabricate a little insert which you'd place inside the upper right corner of item #1 to snug things up a little more. Of course, keep in mind that anything you do to reduce the minimum distance will at some point, reduce the maximum distance. For you, it sounds like good deflection control is important, and in which case, IMO, you would want separate control for the deflector from the chute rotator.

I also considered the Toro when I bought the Ariens. From what I could see, the Toro's system does not have the ability to increase the chute rotation angle. For the Platinum, you'll have to sneak a wrench and remove the cover. If you're buying at a dealer, they'll probably pull the cover for you. At Home Depot, maybe not so much.

One important thing to know- If you're coming from an MTD, you will be mega impressed by the Ariens' performance, whether you choose the Deluxe, Deluxe SHO, or the Platinum.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

PlOM said:


> *Nearest, rather than furthest throw distance.*
> 
> Many of the reviews and promotional materials for blowers stress long throw distance, and that is a factor for me as well. However, so is the minimum distance. Ariens' website specs (Deluxe) indicate a range 3 - 55 feet. On one side of my driveway there's not more than 5 feet of space. Visually, the Ariens deflector doesn't seem to go low enough to achieve this, especially as the engine speed is either full run or idle -- there's no option to slow it down a bit to reduce the throw distance. What's the nearest others have actually experienced? Is 3 feet realistic when directing the snow sideways to the direction of the blower?


That is one other reason I chose the Toro Power Max HD 928. It has the jointed end on the chute and can set exit snow downward where you want it in narrow spaces. I have the same in my front walk area .
Also. . picture included, the rearward chute angle on the 928 is more than satisfactory. It is about the same as my Craftsman (MTD) which works as well . . . about a 200 degree swing or so.
I really don't want to have to modify or damage a new snow blower under warranty to accomplish what already has an excellent design.
Engine speed on the Toro models has a wide adjustment as well. I kept going back to the videos which alone tell me the Toro has the features and quality I wanted.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Is there something wrong with the above previous post ? I keep getting "Waiting for Moderator Approval" . . . ?


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> Is there something wrong with the above previous post ? I keep getting "Waiting for Moderator Approval" . . . ?


The one @BazookaJoe ? Not for me.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

BazookaJoe said:


> keep in mind that anything you do to reduce the minimum distance will at some point, reduce the maximum distance.


The dealer I visited said the same, consequently my post (#35 above). If Ariens' 3 - 55 feet is accurate for the minimum distance, then I wouldn't have to be concerned about adjusting the deflector and compromising the maximum distance.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

PlOM said:


> The one @BazookaJoe ? Not for me.


It was my post #37. . . is it showing up now?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Mr JT Monk- 
Yeah, your post #37 shows up. The Toro 928 is a fine machine- I remember looking at that model and thinking it looked pretty bad ass, but I went for the Ariens to get the chute control which is important to my snow removal situations. 

As far as modding my machine and risking warranty, I don't get too concerned. The worst case, I buy replacement parts and start over.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

I see... I actually got the Toro 928 because of the double jointed chute control and engine speed control. The chute end can be adjusted a lot further to the downward position on the Toro like on their Pro machines.
So when blowing snow nearer to the machine, it can be directed to do so without over shooting somewhere else. That, and along with adjusting the engine speed a bit lower helps keep it out of neighbors walk or driveway.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

PlOM said:


> *Nearest, rather than furthest throw distance.*
> 
> Many of the reviews and promotional materials for blowers stress long throw distance, and that is a factor for me as well. However, so is the minimum distance. Ariens' website specs (Deluxe) indicate a range 3 - 55 feet. On one side of my driveway there's not more than 5 feet of space. Visually, the Ariens deflector doesn't seem to go low enough to achieve this, especially as the engine speed is either full run or idle -- there's no option to slow it down a bit to reduce the throw distance. What's the nearest others have actually experienced? Is 3 feet realistic when directing the snow sideways to the direction of the blower?


My chute deflector cable is adjusted to give maximum throw distance and still points down a little for a minimum throw distance. In my experience it will not achieve a minimum of 3 ft when chute is at right angle to the machine. For the narrow area between driveways of 5' or a little more (I do 3 driveways like this), when the wind prevents a long throw across the driveway, my workaround is to point the chute to the side but also forward which will easily make your 3 ft from the side of the machine. It is obviously not as effective as a proper twin articulated chute deflector setup like Toro or Honda on some of their models. Ariens are falling behind in this important area.

You can run the engine at a lower throttle setting, it is a short throw variable throttle . As you reduce the Ariens throttle from full toward idle the governor spring effective tension reduces and so does the engine governed speed. At idle and just above the governor has no effect, engine speed is controlled by the idle throttle screw. You can decrease the engine speed enough to limit the throw while still handle the depth of snow you have. This I found by accident when shutting off the choke and inadvertently reducing the throttle setting. 

Another approach is to lengthen the lower part of deflector where the cable is attached. This will increase cable travel to pull the deflector down to a steeper angle. But not for a new machine under warranty.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

Town said:


> my workaround is to point the chute to the side but also forward . . .
> 
> . . . As you reduce the Ariens throttle from full toward idle the governor spring effective tension reduces and so does the engine governed speed.


I had considered the idea of blowing off to the side but more forward, i.e., targeting within the available 5 feet. But if the exit velocity is really intended for up to 55 feet, it will be blowing out into the street for most of my travel down the driveway (a no-no in our parts), and would be blowing onto a walk along the side of the house (within that same 5 ft space) when going the other way. 

I use the short distance chute position of my MTD for that 5 foot area next to the drive, as well as when doing the walkway. In the latter case, I aim the MTD chute straight forward and "recycle" until I get toward the front, or back, of the house, at which point I can raise and rotate chute to blow out into the more open areas. I usually do the walk before the driveway, so there's no problem if at the front I blow it all into the driveway -- it ends up at one side or the other when the driveway is done.

But if the throttle can be backed off to provide the short distance and the engine will still run well under load, that opens another possibility.

More food for thought.

The decision balance isn't tipping -- it's moving back and forth like a pendulum. . . .


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> That is one other reason I chose the Toro Power Max HD 928. It has the jointed end on the chute and can set exit snow downward where you want it in narrow spaces. I have the same in my front walk area .
> Also. . picture included, the rearward chute angle on the 928 is more than satisfactory.


Those, and the throttle control, have been factors for me all along. I did notice the same side-to-side chute swing at the dealer but also that to get that, the deflector had to be raised above the lowest position. It might have been something with that particular unit, or perhaps it's the limit point of the up-down deflector cable when the chute is at the far right or left. I was going to try to look at this more closely at the dealer.

In looking at videos, have you found one where the Toro 928 is specifically being used to clear a large, packed snowplow pile? Paul has that great video of it moving deep snow on a drive (or grass) and throwing the snow into the neighbor's area, but I would have liked to see the 928 working that same deep snow after a road-width of it had been plowed into a pile -- typical of what I get several times a season.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2019)

jranger said:


> I need some help deciding here. I am looking at finally retiring my little 22" yard machines snow blower I bought 15 years ago for our previous house with smaller driveway, which did the job then. I have been struggling with that machine for the last 7 years in our current house that has a driveway that can accommodate up to 6 cars.
> 
> This is what I have:
> View attachment 170262
> ...


I bought my 1st Ariens 2 years ago and regret not buying one sooner! I'm west of you in the capital district and so far the past 2 season I did not let me down. I have the 28 inch deluxe SHO and it literally eats the snow. I've even snow blown in heavy wet 8 inch snow and easily thru it over 15 feet! the only thing I would do it buy thru an Ariens dealer(not really cheaper thru Lowes) because they will make sure it is up to snuff and all good and will explain things on it.... no offense to Lowes or Home Depot .


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

PlOM said:


> Those, and the throttle control, have been factors for me all along. I did notice the same side-to-side chute swing at the dealer but also that to get that, the deflector had to be raised above the lowest position. It might have been something with that particular unit, or perhaps it's the limit point of the up-down deflector cable when the chute is at the far right or left. I was going to try to look at this more closely at the dealer.
> 
> In looking at videos, have you found one where the Toro 928 is specifically being used to clear a large, packed snowplow pile? Paul has that great video of it moving deep snow on a drive (or grass) and throwing the snow into the neighbor's area, but I would have liked to see the 928 working that same deep snow after a road-width of it had been plowed into a pile -- typical of what I get several times a season.


I think you're asking whether there is a video of Paul doing a "berm" with the 928. That is generally what is referred to as the stuff a snow plow piles up at the end of a driveway. I haven't seen a video of Paul doing any end of drive "avalance" snow. But if my Sears craftsman can do it like it has been I expect the Toro 928 to do as well if not better.


----------



## Pappy61$ (Nov 8, 2020)

jranger said:


> I need some help deciding here. I am looking at finally retiring my little 22" yard machines snow blower I bought 15 years ago for our previous house with smaller driveway, which did the job then. I have been struggling with that machine for the last 7 years in our current house that has a driveway that can accommodate up to 6 cars.
> 
> This is what I have:
> View attachment 170262
> ...


I wouldn't own any other snowblower than a Honda they are expensive but they will last forever especially living in a lake effect snow area those big box store brands are low quality. I personally wouldn't waste my money on one.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> I think you're asking whether there is a video of Paul doing a "berm" with the 928. That is generally what is referred to as the stuff a snow plow piles up at the end of a driveway. I haven't seen a video of Paul doing any end of drive "avalance" snow. But if my Sears craftsman can do it like it has been I expect the Toro 928 to do as well if not better.


Thanks.

Yes, the berm. It's just a residential street, but it's usually plowed with one of those large Caterpillar road graders, with one blade under the frame, and a wing blade off the side. The grader goes down my side of the street first, so the two blades are actually covering most of the roadway. In addition there's a left-turning curve just beyond, and the grader is steered inward toward my driveway at that point to help better clear into the curve, so I usually end up with a particularly large berm. My MTD usually can "handle" the berm (in slices) but it can't throw the plow's hard-packed snow very far. More often than not, and especially if the berm is slushy or filled with hard chunks (scraped up off road) it's enough to move it into piles at the front corners of the driveway. I'm hoping to be able to fling it further along the front of the property to avoid ending up with those tall mountains of ice and snow at the corners that restricts visibility and doesn't melt until May! I think the Toro and SHO Ariens should do it (it's why I'm looking at them), but I'd sure like to see it happening, just as the other videos show their worth in other scenarios. 

Your comments always welcome!


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

PlOM said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes, the berm. It's just a residential street, but it's usually plowed with one of those large Caterpillar road graders, with one blade under the frame, and a wing blade off the side. The grader goes down my side of the street first, so the two blades are actually covering most of the roadway. In addition there's a left-turning curve just beyond, and the grader is steered inward toward my driveway at that point to help better clear into the curve, so I usually end up with a particularly large berm. My MTD usually can "handle" the berm (in slices) but it can't throw the plow's hard-packed snow very far. More often than not, and especially if the berm is slushy or filled with hard chunks (scraped up off road) it's enough to move it into piles at the front corners of the driveway.
> 
> Your comments always welcome!


I have exactly the same scenario with the same kind of plow they use.
One front blade on the plow and another angled blade that shoves the snow right up the driveway most times 5 to 6 feet or more. And, yes, the stuff can later contain chunks of frozen ice , sand and gravel from previous snow falls and road ice forming.
I don't know why the plow doesn't go down the opposite side of the street first since there are zero driveways or sidewalks on that side. But they do and it is usually over half the width of the street worth of snow since the plow is so huge,

I think the Toro will do fine with it's well designed close tolerance impeller chamber and sizeable engine power. My Craftsman/MTD has done well and with normal snow and driveway berm it will be better with the 928 from what I've read and seen on the videos. 

Toro put a lot of engineering into the serrated auger blades, cupped impeller blades and chamber at the rear of the bucket. No other snow blower in it's price range has that patented design which Toro also uses on its pro commercial machines.

Here is an article at Moving Snow that Paul wrote highlighting some design. - -
2020 Toro Snow Blowers Review – What’s New – Which One Is Best For You? - MovingSnow.com


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Pappy61$ said:


> I wouldn't own any other snowblower than a Honda they are expensive but they will last forever especially living in a lake effect snow area those big box store brands are low quality. I personally wouldn't waste my money on one.


Ariens and Toro are not low quality store brands. Both are top performers and either should give him at least 20 years of service with basic maintenance.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I beg to disagree. I think that ariens and toro will easily give 30 years if one follows routine maintenance.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> I don't know why the plow doesn't go down the opposite side of the street first since there are zero driveways or sidewalks on that side.


Do you live on my street? Or are all streets with blower users the same? Can't count how many times I've asked the same question, or at least "how about alternating which side is done first". 



Mr. JT Monk said:


> I think the Toro will do fine with it's well designed close tolerance impeller chamber and sizeable engine power.


A few related notes . . :
I was at HD today and compared the 928 and an Ariens Deluxe 28. There must have been something wrong with the 928 Quick Stick -- it took what I thought was undue effort to move side-to-side. Probably in the gear set up front. I also found that when slowly sweeping the chute direction with my right hand, holding down the release cap at the same time was tiring. Again, I presume that unit was not set up properly. I have to try a properly working Quick Stick over some time to get a better feel for it; will check at the local dealer. 

I also compared the impellers; they look very similar and both have a cup shape of about the same size. However, the Toro's was visibly closer to the inside of the impeller housing than the Ariens. No ruler, but I estimate 3/8 inch or more on the Ariens and about 1/4, if that, on the Toro.

I wondered why the Ariens Deluxe and higher models use a brace to support the auger gear box. Others probably know this, but it was new to me to learn that the gearbox has short axle stubs coming out of it. The auger's center tube fit over the stub and that's where the grease zerk and shear pin are located. There's no central axle going all the way out to the bearings at the side of the auger housing, as there is on the Toro, and the lower trim Ariens models.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

The Quick Stick on the Toro Power Max 928 I bought seems to work easy and ok. I know the cable can be adjusted for the end chute pivot and that may affect operation. Maybe try the Quick Stick out on a couple of Toro. No matter the model or size. . the Quick stick is pretty much the same.

To be honest, I do not know why Ariens needs that center gearbox support bracket. I think possibly because as you mention, it isn't like most other machines with a pass through auger shaft?

I liked this video of a guy who bought the Toro Power Max HD1030 brother to the HD 928 and assembled it himself. Some helpful info for down the road and storage. What I liked is that the 928 uses the same size drive gear box I believe. 

Hmmm . . maybe I should go and get the HD 1030 . .lol. Nah . . I like that the HD 928 has the huge 14" impeller maw just like the 1030 and lots of room to churn the snow and let the impeller get at it.
Plus.. . . I see I'm going to have to get some new sunglasses to attain the necessary "cool factor".


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

JayTee, looks like there is no manual choke on the machine, correct ? I still would like to see someone toss a short 2x4 into the auger to watch it stall the engine. I used my toro for 3-4 years and never got to witness that feature.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

RIT333 said:


> JayTee, looks like there is no manual choke on the machine, correct ? I still would like to see someone toss a short 2x4 into the auger to watch it stall the engine. I used my toro for 3-4 years and never got to witness that feature.


It does have a manual choke lever and the usual rubber bellow primer.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

PIOM
If you want to compare apples to apples between Ariens and Toro:

Ariens Deluxe 28 vs Toro Power Max 828 OAE

Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO vs Toro Power Max 928 OAE

To my knowledge, in Canada you can only get a Deluxe SHO at an authorized dealer not at the big box stores, but maybe this has changed?

Good luck with your search.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> If you want to compare apples to apples between Ariens and Toro:
> . . . Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO vs Toro Power Max 928 OAE . . .


Indeed, that's where I started. But also looked at the Platinum 24 next to it because of the chute control and the larger engine. 

I realize the Deluxe 28 SHO is more of match in auger housing size, although it does have a larger engine than the 928. The Platinum 24 is smaller by 4 inches, but that's not a concern. If anything, what might be a concern is a tendency of the smaller front end to ride up. Not sure if there's a significant weight difference _at the front_ due to the smaller size. Guess I could go in with a luggage scale and compare them. 

I haven't seen the Platinum at box stores, so you're probably right, but I'm focusing on dealers in any event.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> PIOM
> If you want to compare apples to apples between Ariens and Toro:
> 
> Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO vs Toro Power Max 928 OAE


Agree and mentioned that in to him in an earlier posting regarding the model and price comparison.

Of course, Canadian prices likely differ from online US prices as well. Also of note is a lot of smaller shop dealers are running low on stock or slow to get certain models as the season approaches for snow fall. 
I wouldn't wait too much longer unless buying from a BB store and they have a good inventory. When I bought last week if I hadn't bought then i would be paying $80 US shipping or driving 75 miles each way with a utility trailer to get one. 
Depends on what size metro area a person lives near I suppose.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Professional and Platinum series and Deluxe 28 SHO are only sold through dealers. 

The Deluxe 28 , 24 and Compact and Classic series are sold through big box stores.

Better decide soon, unless your dealers have a lot of 28 SHO's and 928 OAE's in stock.


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> it isn't like most other machines with a pass through auger shaft?


No, it's not like many others (including the Classic line). Just stub shafts on either side. The center tube of the augers go over the stub shaft and are held on by the shear pins. The auger center tube fits into a bushing at the outer ends. Because there isn't a solid pass through axle, the gear case needs its own support.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 6, 2019)

PIOM-

I think you're getting deep into the state of "paralysis of analysis". 

You might want to make a list of your needs and wants, cross off which model does not have the "must" features and then go bring something home. By the time you decide, you may end up looking at a empty sales floor or be driving 200 miles to pick up the chosen model.

Sounds like you should be looking at either the Deluxe 28 or the Toro 828 or Toro 928.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

Wondering also if @PIOM bought a machine yet . . .


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> Wondering also if @PIOM bought a machine yet . . .


Thanks. I was about to report in!

Sat down yesterday and went through the positives and negatives etc., of the two brand/models as I see them. (Somewhat of a follow-up to the suggestion @BazookaJoe made.) Shortly thereafter the weather forecast changed significantly. Whereas I had felt I had time before the first heavy snow, the expectation now is for a possible significant event later this the weekend. Well, no, I'm not prepared to jump, and so ended up applying the brakes.

In reality, I don't "need" a new blower. My 2003, 28-inch Yard Works/MTD with its Tecumseh 318 cc engine is checked, serviced, and ready to go, and I have no reason to doubt it will do the job the same as it has for the past 17 years. Sure, it's nowhere near what the newer machines should be able to do, and some of it's relative deficiencies are bothersome, but it's still a very serviceable unit. (And based on some discussions here, I just might add chains to it's 16 inch wheels!)

Looking back, after seeing how well a neighbour's Toro 826 did with a very wet snow fall back in February (not unlike Paul's 8 inches with rain on top), I was intrigued and attracted by the features and capabilities of the newer blowers, but also concerned about some aspects of the two units I'm considering. There's still more I'd like to learn/understand about them.

Consequently, while I'm not stepping down from getting a new one, I'm slowing down on making a decision. I'll continue here (this is a great forum, lots of supportive members and information in the accumulated knowledge base), I'll keep an eye out for new reviews/videos etc., and I'll talk with the local dealers. I have a blower and don't have to worry about them being out of stock. If at some point in the near future the answers to my concerns, the availability, and price come together, I'll make the move to take advantage of their performance.

Incidentally, when I mentioned to my son the push down cap issue on the Quick Stick (HD demo unit) when simulating a long sweep, he came up with a great idea. There should be a "hold" button; i.e.,push the cap down and set the button, then continue to steer with the left hand while the right hand on the Stick has full control of the chute. This allows for extended smooth changes at the chute without having to press the cap down firmly all the time. Then tap the cap (or the "hold" button) to release it, and the chute is locked in position. Probably some down sides, but as long as I don't need two hands on the handles in order to keep the blower going where I want it to go, it might be an interesting mod.


----------



## Mr. JT Monk (Oct 27, 2020)

PlOM said:


> Probably some down sides, but as long as I don't need two hands on the handles in order to keep the blower going where I want it to go, it might be an interesting mod.


Sounds like a good strategy since you have a working blower.

Not sure about needing a "hold" button. My Craftsman chute control stick is the same and I've had no issues pressing and holding it down for +8 seasons.
The Toro Quick Stick is the same in that regard.
Maybe try a few other Quick Sticks at other stores or perhaps a cable or spring adjust on the Quick Stick would remedy it for those who want less pressure?


----------



## PlOM (Nov 12, 2020)

Mr. JT Monk said:


> Maybe try a few other Quick Sticks at other stores or perhaps a cable or spring adjust on the Quick Stick would remedy it for those who want less pressure?


That's the plan. I'm fairly sure that HD demo unit must have had a problem; I don't recall the release being that stiff on other Toro models I looked at in the past. But I thought the idea was interesting.


----------

